# Kong stuffing recipes for a puppy.



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I mix my pups kibble with alot of yogurt and stuff it in the kong then freeze it. He knows the word popsicle now and gets pretty excited about the kong. Be careful with some foods that might make your puppy's stomach upset. Also, be aware of high calorie foods going into the kong. Peanut butter in small quantities is okay but put in several tablespoons and thats a whole lot of extra calories. Good Luck with the crate training.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You could try frozen baby food, meats and fruits and veggies (but I'd go for 'straight' varieties at first. Don't laugh, but I'd freeze lo-sodium chicken broth with one Vienna Sausage in it and mine were crazy about that.:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

moverking said:


> You could try frozen baby food, meats and fruits and veggies (but I'd go for 'straight' varieties at first. Don't laugh, but I'd freeze lo-sodium chicken broth with one Vienna Sausage in it and mine were crazy about that.:


I didn't actually think about putting real meats and veggies into her kong - I guess it would be like feeding her a raw diet, huh? 

Gosh, the things we do for our dogs. :bowl:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've mashed peanut butter mixed with banana and frozen the kong. He really liked it, and while it smelled like peanut butter, there wasn't that much in there.

I've tried the beef broth, but can't get it to stay in the kong. Any tricks? I've tried plugging the hole with kibble or melted cheese, but the liquid spills out before it freezes. I put it in a cup to keep it upright. Humm? 

Good luck with the crate training. It sounds like you're making a ton of progress!! YAY!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I've mashed peanut butter mixed with banana and frozen the kong. He really liked it, and while it smelled like peanut butter, there wasn't that much in there.
> 
> I've tried the beef broth, but can't get it to stay in the kong. Any tricks? I've tried plugging the hole with kibble or melted cheese, but the liquid spills out before it freezes. I put it in a cup to keep it upright. Humm?
> 
> Good luck with the crate training. It sounds like you're making a ton of progress!! YAY!


I've had success plugging the hole with a piece of cheese when I want to freeze liquid in a KONG.


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

ive put ground meat in my kongs wiothout freezing and it takes hours for them to get it out, i should try freezing it.


----------



## jchancey (Apr 7, 2013)

Our boys have liked a little of their food with sliced apples or they LOVE their food soaked in a little chicken brother with a little peanut butter and part of a mashed banana.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I often use kibble and mix in about 2 table spoons of natural apple sause with peanut butter on the ends.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Since Sheldon wasn't a big fan of the crate either I had to find a very high value treat
for him to be excited to go into his crate.
I used liverwurst mixed with his kibble. He went crazy for it and would run to go to
his crate. Worked like a charm.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I've tried: yogurt, banana, peanut or almond butter, cheese, meat and sometimes freeze them too.

My pup figured out how to get the treats out fast (without chewing down on the kong). Any tips on how to slow them down


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I cut up roast chicken, fill up the kong with chicken stock (plug the end with cheese or a big piece of chicken) and freeze. Wow, the things we do for our babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

puppydogs said:


> I've tried: yogurt, banana, peanut or almond butter, cheese, meat and sometimes freeze them too.
> 
> My pup figured out how to get the treats out fast (without chewing down on the kong). Any tips on how to slow them down


Sorry for digging up an old post! Just wondering if you used sweetened plain yoghourt or unsweetened? Thanks!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I always put a few pieces of kibble in the bottom to fill the hole and then plain yogurt. Then I stood it up in a cup and froze it! Seamus loved it!


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> Sorry for digging up an old post! Just wondering if you used sweetened plain yoghourt or unsweetened? Thanks!


Unsweetened plain. I use the fage greek but that is my preference. But definitely plain unsweetened.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Not nutritious, but marshmallow fluff frozen or not, works well. It also works as a suspension for kibble or other foods.

I have a son with a peanut butter allergy so we don't use any based on PB.


----------



## VAzure3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Kibble mixed with peanut butter frozen in the kong.


----------

